# The highest building you have never seen



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

What is the highest building you have never seen ?

For me its the montparnasse tower which is 210m tall. And the eiffel tower 321m (but its not a building).


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

CN Tower is the Tallest Building I have ever seen. It is
*553m -- 1815 Feet TALL*


It eats the Space Needle









I have also had the pleasure of laying my eyes on these short buildings.... (ONLY WITHIN THE TOP 11).. Of course the HK skyline is like all within Top 100  

4.Sears Tower, Chicago	1974	110	442	1,450
5.Jin Mao Building, Shanghai 1999	88	421	1,380
6.Two International Finance Centre, Hong Kong	2003	88	415	1,362
7.CITIC Plaza, Guangzhou, China	1996	80	391	1,283
8.Shun Hing Square, Shenzhen, China	1996	69	384	1,260
9.Empire State Building, New York	1931	102	381	1,250
10.Central Plaza, Hong Kong	1992	78	374	1,227
11.Bank of China, Hong Kong	1989	72	369	1,209


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Tallest building must be Pirelli Building in Milan, 127m tall. I've only seen 7 buildings which is over 100m. I've seen two observation towers, 10+ antennas, two churchs and 3+ platforms over 100m.

1) Pirelli Building, Milan - 127m
2) Radisson SAS Plaza Hotel, Oslo - 117m
3) Torre Breda, Milan - 117m
4) Torre Albergo, Milan - 115m
5) Porthuset, Oslo - 111m
6) Torre Galfa, Milan - 109m
7) Torre Velasca, Milan - 106m


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Tallest tower I've seen is the Eiffel Tower (321m).
Tallest office building I've seen is 1 Canada Square, Canary Wharf (235m).


----------



## EAT my SHORTS!!!!!! (Feb 5, 2005)

millenium tower miami- 240 m/789ft


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

Highest building I've ever seen was 1 WTC at 417 m/1368 ft.


----------



## Storeman (Jun 24, 2005)

Berlin - Fernsehturm (TV-tower) --> 368 m


----------



## Tall Rog (Sep 19, 2004)

CN Tower...at the moment it can't be topped... 

When it comes to skyscrapers... the sadly departed WTC towers, though I was to young to really remember them at the time.


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Tallest tower, the CN Tower, back in 1995. 553 m
Tallest building (spire), Petronas, in 2003. 452 m
Tallest building (roof), Empire State Building, in 2003. 381 m

However, the highest building I've "never" seen is the Taipei 101 lol.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Jin Mao building.


----------



## Mr. T (Apr 29, 2004)

Twin Towers of the World Trade Center (I went to the top 3 weeks before 9-11)


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

I've been to the top viewing pod on the CN Tower.

Been to the viewing areas of the Sears Tower and John Hancock in Chicago.

One of the World Trade Center buildings and the Empire State Building in New York.

I would have gone up the Post Office Tower in London when I visited back in 1977 as a wee lad, but it's viewing area had been shut down because of a recent bombing or bomb attempt.

The mighty First Wisconsin building in Milwaukee at a whopping 600 feet or so.

The tallest building in Atlanta I've been up is the Westin Peachtree at about 720 feet. I wish the Bank of America had saved a higher floor for a viewing area, but no luck.


----------



## xXPimpinPunjabiXx (Jun 25, 2005)

the tallest building ive ever seen is WTc.....but too bad its not there nymore...then come sESB...then a lottaa other buildings hehe


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Tallest Tower: Fernsehturm, Berlin
Tallest Highrise: 1 Canada Square, London
Tallest Church Tower: Church Tower of St.Nikolai ruin, Hamburg -> 147m


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

seen: sears tower
been in: world trade center


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Tallest Tower I ever seen- CN
Tallest Building I ever seen- WTC

Anything taller than that I never seen.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

ACTUALLY, the TALLEST building in the world ACCORDING to the *2003 Guinness World Records*, is the *CN Tower in Toronto*.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Saw the

Sears tower...

Also saw CN tower, the tallest building with spires- ESB
Tallest building without spire or antenna is AON building..

But also saw Taipei 101, in Pictures only...


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Sears Tower at 1450ft. Not sure what that is in meters so I didn't vote.


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

442 m


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

Pengui said:


> Tallest structure I've seen:
> Shanghai Oriental Pearl - 467.9m
> 
> Tallest building I've seen:
> ...


Really impressive list. Now you need american building like ESB or Sears tower and Hancock


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

my goal today is to save money for travel in dubai in 2008/2009 and see the burj finished


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Tallest Building: Emirates (Office) Tower, Dubai - 355 m

Tallest man-made Structure: CN Tower (Sorry it is NOT a building)

Highest above ground: The highest observation deck of CN Tower. 

and

Tallest U/C: *GUESS!!!!*


----------



## zoheb741 (Jul 25, 2005)

world trade center


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Kuala Lumpur Petronas Towers - 452m
Most of the talls across Asia
Tallest U/C: GUESS!!!! for me too


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Glad to see only 1 <100m as this a ssc fan site after all that poor underprivileged little poster


----------



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

Da Twins. >400. 

BTW, does the CN Tower count?


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

Trances said:


> Glad to see only 1 <100m as this a ssc fan site after all that poor underprivileged little poster


Until July this year I was one of those unfortunate souls. The tallest building I'd seen was the 76m Holiday Inn (in my avatar) in Townsville but then I went to the 'big city' lol (Brisbane), and saw Riparian Plaza which is 200m to roof & 250m to spire.


----------



## ryanr (Sep 11, 2002)

savethewtc said:


> Highest building I've ever seen was 1 WTC at 417 m/1368 ft.


Same...and also the Sears Tower


----------



## Ashram (Feb 18, 2003)

Tower: CN Tower
Office Building: First Canadian Place


----------



## Ashram (Feb 18, 2003)

AltinD said:


> Tallest man-made Structure: CN Tower (Sorry it is NOT a building)
> 
> *GUESS!!!!*


No that honor goes to some big stick in the middle of a field or something in North Dakota.


----------



## zeroyon (Aug 30, 2005)

Tallest Tower ive seen: CN Tower
Tallest Building ive seen: Empire State Building (never got to see the WTC....)

Been to the top of both of em 

Highest building ive never seen = Taipei 101


----------



## DrunKao (Jul 3, 2005)

zoheb741 said:


> world trade center


You're lucky. I think everyone who has gotten a chance to see the WTC in person, before the twin towers were destroyed, is truly fortunate. We may never see a WTC like there was in NYC.

Tallest building I've ever seen is the Empire State Building. I wasn't able to visit NYC untill 2002 unfortunately  Observation deck is AMAZING. I loved the view of midtown from up there. I think it's really one of the most amazing experiences one can have on this earth, seeing midtown Manhattan from the ESB. Especially if you love skyscrapers, like I know everyone here at SSC does  As a lover of all things tall and amazing, I recommend to anyone who has never been a top the ESB, to atleast go once in your life. You won't regret it!!  

Another one of my favorite views of NYC, is the seemingly endless skyscraper horizon created by Manhattan, seen from a distance in New Jersey. Words cannot describe how awe-inspiring it was to see this for the first time. My brain could almost not comprehend what my eyes were seeing. Nothing had prepared me to see such a gigantic and wondrous skyline. I could never have imagined the skyline to be so long and take up the whole horizon. Truly breathtaking. Sorry if I went too far off topic.


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

- CN tower 
- WTC (1993)
- ESB


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

DrunKao said:


> You're lucky. I think everyone who has gotten a chance to see the WTC in person, before the twin towers were destroyed, is truly fortunate. We may see never be a WTC like there was in NYC.


I saw the WTC but never really looked at it the way a skyscraper fan does. I was on holiday in New York back in 1995, when I was only 11 years old. I wasn't interested in skyscrapers, and only saw the towers from the ferry on the way to the statue of liberty. In 2003 I returned and could only stare at the sky and try to imagine what they would have looked like.


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

1. Old WTC
2. Empire State Building
3. Kingdom Center, Saudi Arabia
4. Eiffel Tower
5. Fasaliah Tower, Saudi Arabia
6. Canary Wharf, London


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

SEARS TOWER in Chitown! 
Absolutely A-W-E-S-O-M-E! :eek2:


----------



## adidas (Sep 2, 2005)

One canada square which is 235m


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sky Tower, Auckland, New Zealand 328 m (1,076.1 ft)


----------



## helghast (Oct 23, 2007)

AltinD said:


> Tallest Building: Emirates (Office) Tower, Dubai - 355 m
> 
> Tallest man-made Structure: CN Tower (Sorry it is NOT a building)
> 
> ...


hmmmm let my guess.. the Burj Dubai. which i'm dying to see. 
BTW the tallest i've seen is the sears tower!, but i just can't believe that the burj dubai is nearly twice it's height!!! every time i see a pic of the burj dubai. i can see where the sears tower's height is at. it just blows me away how low it is on the burj


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

CN Tower (but it doesn't count), so it goes to the nearby 1st Canadian Place in Toronto's Financial District.


----------



## damian89 (Jul 30, 2008)

Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw - 237m


----------



## South Central (May 20, 2009)

The tallest building I've seen is Eiffel Tower, the tallest office building I've seen is 1 Canada Square in London.


----------



## KevD (Jan 14, 2007)

The highest building i've NEVER seen? There's lots of buildings i've NEVER seen. But i think you mean "ever" seen.

The tallest building I've ever seen i guess would be the CN tower in Toronto. But if you don't consider that a building I guess the First Canadian Place building would be the tallest actual building i've seen.


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

For me it's the Sears Tower (inside and outside)


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

I have been to Shanghai, Taipei, Hong Kong, NY (pre 9-11), and Chicago. So I have been to most of the world's premier skyscraper cities. I think the tallest building I have never seen is the Petronas Towers in KL. That will change when the Burj Dubai is completed, I don't forsee myself going there anytime soon.


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

WTC (NY) and Petronas Towers (Kuala Lumpur)


----------



## limeyellow (Jun 28, 2009)

Eureka Tower 297m in melbourne


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Ive seen loads of tall buildings (CN tower, Shanghai financial center, sears tower, empire state etc) but the building that seemed the tallest when looking at it was the Eiffel tower. The difference in scale between it and the rest of the city is really spectacular!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Never* seen???
That would be the Burj Dubai. :lol:

If you mean, the tallest, that I have *ever* seen, then it must be the Eiffel Tower, I guess.


----------



## THE LAYONETH (Jul 9, 2009)

you need to increment ""the options ""


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Structure: CN Tower
Building: Sears Tower (from a plane :tongue2


----------



## ..Polkator.. (Apr 19, 2009)

Seen:

Structure: CN tower
Building: Empire state 

Been in:

Structure: CN tower
Building: Avalanz tower (In Monterrey, Mexico) 168 mts.

Seen in photos 

Structure: CN tower
Building: Burj Dubai


----------



## Torch (Mar 22, 2005)

The highest towers I have seen is the Empire State Building.

But i don't know, which is the highest floor I was standing in:

Rockefeller Center Observation Deck, 63th Floor of the Empire State Building or the observation deck of Fernsehturm in Berlin.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

KevD said:


> The highest building i've NEVER seen? There's lots of buildings i've NEVER seen. But i think you mean "ever" seen.


Also I was more confused as he had made the mistake 3 times, but then I saw he was not an english speaking forumer so maybe he does mean 'ever'

If that is the case...then the top 3 I have seen are...

ESB
Bank of America
Chrysler


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

KevD said:


> The highest building i've NEVER seen? There's lots of buildings i've NEVER seen. But i think you mean "ever" seen.
> 
> The tallest building I've ever seen i guess would be the CN tower in Toronto. But if you don't consider that a building I guess the First Canadian Place building would be the tallest actual building i've seen.


Hehe, someone who gets it. I was wondering the same.

For me the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## WiWiWi (Jun 13, 2009)

i've seen BNI 46 tower 250 M


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Building: Torre Caja Madrid, 250m.
Structure: Eiffel Tower.


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

By city:

U.S. Bank Tower - 310 meters, los angeles

Wachovia Financial Center - 233 meters, miami

Torre Norte - 158 meters, são paulo , didn't have the time to see the big ones in the center of the concrete jungle.

Santa Cruz - 107 meters, tallest in the city were I reside. Porto Alegre.

Only image I found:







source: Emporis.

Phoenix building - 50-45 meters? - tallest in my home town. Guaporé.


----------



## .CL (Apr 5, 2006)

Petronas Towers


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Library Tower - Los Angeles


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

the tallest I've seen with my own eyes was burj dubai (808m), but that was in the early construction phase (the tower was about 20-30 floors tall).

if that doesn't count: the next tallest was the CN tower in toronto, the sears tower in chicago and the WTC in nyc.


edit: uh, wait a minute, the title says: the highest building you have NEVER seen ?!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Canadian National Tower is the tallest I've seen, 553 metres.


----------



## SouthmoreAvenue (Jul 8, 2009)

i dont get this thread? highest buildings i have never seen? 
but everybodys posting the highest buildings THEY HAVE seen...


----------



## crazzycat (Aug 6, 2009)

I never saw a building higher than 150 m


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

Wait a minute, tallest I've NEVER seen? I'd imagine that's the Burj for just about everyone here...


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

Canary wharf in London 230m


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

I've seen Burj Dubai.....800 and more metres high!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

SouthmoreAvenue said:


> i dont get this thread? highest buildings i have never seen?
> but everybodys posting the highest buildings THEY HAVE seen...


Well, the thread question isn't well thought out. The answer would be the Burj Dubai for every person on the planet except people who've seen the Burj Dubai. For those people there is no answer. It makes more sense to list the tallest building you have seen. From that information it follows that you've not seen anything taller.


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

he/she probable ment EVER instead of NEVER


----------



## le calmar (Aug 10, 2008)

^ He meant "ever". The person who started this thread was a French, and in french you would say it this way. "Ever" is the same as "never" in this context, it's hard to explain!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Carlton Center (223m), Johannesburg*. However, I voted wrong: I was thinking in Mirante do Vale (170m), São Paulo. hno:




Or, I don't know if that counts, *Hillbrow Tower (269m), Johannesburg*:


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Palace Of Culture And Science, Warsaw :nuts: 237m

On the left:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

this thread is abit vague. 'Highest building youve never seen' should just be put as:

'who hasn't seen Burj Dubai yet?'


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

The highest building I have _ever_ seen is the Jin Mao in Shanghai


----------



## 3nd4r3 (Aug 8, 2009)

tallest i ever seen..
1. petronas tower 451m KL
2. Indosiar tower 405m Jakarta
3. RCTI tower 340m Jakarta
4. Plaza 280m Singapore
5. UOB 280m Singapore
6. Wisma 46 264m Jakarta
7. BCA tower 230m Jakarta
8. The Peak 1 & 2 218m Jakarta
9. Bakrie Tower 216m Jakarta
10. Kempersky Tower 215m Jakarta
and many more
:nuts:


----------



## Tbite (Feb 4, 2006)

Empire State Building.


----------



## aceflamingo23 (Jul 16, 2009)

dont rerally get the question


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

Ever seen: Ostankino Tower, Moscow (540m)

Never seen bash: Burj Dubai, Dubai (818m)


----------



## Fizmo1337 (Mar 26, 2009)

The tallest building(s) I've seen were the petronas towers in Kuala Lumpur!!


----------



## Guest89 (Aug 16, 2008)

The tallest building I have ever seen is the current world's tallest building Burj Dubai. 828m


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

tallest have seen

1. Four season, miami 240M
2. Wachovia, miami 230M
3. Torre Mayor, Mx City 224M
4.Torre Pemex, Mx City 215M
5. Torre Latinoamerica,MX City 205M


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

Tallest have seen in Spain:

1.250m Torre caja madrid
2.249m Torre cristal
3.236m Torre sacyr
4.226m Torre Espacio 



Fabrega said:


> En my opinion el mejor angulo del skyline de madrid. El Nuevo Windsor va quedar de **** *****
> 
> Flirk


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

210 m
mosque hassan 2 










115 m 
twin center


----------



## tommy949 (Feb 8, 2010)

The empire state building


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

I have been to the top of SWFC ... so far that's the tallest I can say I have been to.


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Burj Dubai....


----------



## MayorCallaghan (Feb 16, 2010)

I can't remember the list of tall buildings I've seen, so I'll just post the ones I've been in.

1. Sears Tower
2. 2 World Trade Center
3. Empire State Building
4. The Chrysler Building


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

the tallest ive seen
PBcom tower, 259 m.- the tallest building in the philippines


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

Ok.............In Australia I visited the top of the AMP, Sydney in 1963...the tallest building in Australia at the time.Living in Melbourne I often found my way into buildings under construction...or newly completed...not the security of today ! But climbing 40 floors of stairs was hard, 
In Melbourne I have visted the observation deck of the Rialto.....Australia's tallest office tower since the 80's. Then went to the observation deck of the Eureka Tower......our tallest residential tower....and the world's tallest.....Yep, Q1 in Queensland had a big stick on top.
Back in 2000 at last went to the observation decks of the Sears Tower and Hancock Towers in Chicago.....Then the Empire State deck and WTC observation and roof decks in New York.....now a lasting memory ! Then to Europe....went into the Docklands tower in London...not the top....The Berlin Tower....you know the ball on the spike. The back in 2007 went up to the top of the Carrew Tower? in Cincinnati........amazed there was no guard rails up there ? Back in New York finally got to the top of the mast of the Empire State Building..........the Top of the Rock, NY. went into the lobby of the Chrysler and Flatiron NY...and the Tallest building in LA...who needs an observation deck there ? love LA but can't see that far....and that pyramid shaped building in SF......Now there are lots taller in Asia and the middle east but I have enjoyed the wonder of my childhood fantasies.


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

Back in '89 I visited NYC and ventured into 2 World Trade Center


----------



## Goran_777 (May 8, 2007)

seen: TE Plomin chimney, Plomin Croatia - 340m









been in: Olympiaturm, Munich, Germany - 291m (top floor 182 m)


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Structure: Ostankino Tower, Moscow, 540 m
Building: Naberezhnaya Tower, Moscow, 268 m
Also a lot some other 200+m skyscrapers throughout Europe


----------



## Zitterd02 (Feb 27, 2010)

Burj Khalifa/Dubai.. ridiculously tall


----------



## twIco (Oct 30, 2009)

the tallest building i've seen is the...

140 m Crown Regency Hotel and Towers in Cebu..
(the tallest building outside Metro Manila)


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## damian89 (Jul 30, 2008)

Fernsehturm Berlin - 368m


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

CN Tower in Toronto
Sears Tower in Chicago
WTC in New York


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Torre Mayor, Mexico
US Bank, Los Angeles


----------



## hypnot0ad (Apr 7, 2010)

The Empire State Building *1,454 ft (443.2 m)*


----------



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

1)Palace of Culture and Science
2)DC Tower (I saw it without the spire)
3)Vienna Millenium Tower
4)Warsaw Trade Tower
5)Zlota 44
6)Rondo 1
7)Hochaus Neue Donau
8)IZD Tower
9)Warsaw Marriott Hotel
10)Cosmopolitan

The tallest structure I've ever seen is Kosztowy Transimission Mast in Myslowice, Poland 355m


----------



## WDMAndrewZ (Jan 28, 2014)

10 years ago I stayed at The Grand Hyatt in the Jin Mao tower; If memory serves correctly our room was on floor 73. Great memories there, I really really enjoyed that experience.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The tallest building I've ever seen is the Shanghai Tower. Too bad it wasn't complete yet when we visited.


----------



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

My tallest was the Empire State Building.

BTW: The thread title is wrong, it says NEVER seen.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

germantower said:


> BTW: The thread title is wrong, it says NEVER seen.


Then my answer would be the Burj Khalifa.


----------



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

^^ That will be the answer for most.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Petronas Towers, 452m


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Tallest I've seen and been in was Sears Tower. Tallest building in the world - height to tip - too.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

droneriot said:


> Tallest I've seen and been in was Sears Tower. Tallest building in the world - height to tip - too.


Uh, where have you been for the past seven years? The Burj Khalifa beats the Sears Tower by over 1000 feet when measured to the tip.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

The past seven years I've been anywhere but Chicago. The subject is "seen", not "known to exist"  & I have seen Sears Tower in 2004, and it was indeed the tallest building in the world to tip when I've seen it.

It also means that I've never seen Willis Tower...




germantower said:


> BTW: The thread title is wrong, it says NEVER seen.


It should also be "tallest". The highest buildings I have ever seen were a few establishments in Amsterdam.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Abraj Al Bait is the tallest building I have never seen, this will only change when Kuala Lumpur finishes Warisan Merdeka, and well then I will probably have a chance to see Kuala Lumpur again one day.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Ping'an IFC was the tallest building I saw IRL.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

droneriot said:


> The past seven years I've been anywhere but Chicago. The subject is "seen", not "known to exist"  & I have seen Sears Tower in 2004, and it was indeed the tallest building in the world to tip when I've seen it.


Sorry, I thought you meant that Sears Tower is still (currently) the tallest building in the world by antenna height.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

germantower said:


> BTW: The thread title is wrong, it says NEVER seen.


Should also be "tallest", because the highest buildings I've seen are structures on top of mountains. Unless you consider the ISS a building, that's even higher.


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

The Willis Tower / Sears Tower,442.1 m. Chicago


----------

